

HeyZap Helps Flash Games Go Viral With New API - foobar2k
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/heyzap-helps-flash-games-go-viral-with-new-api-launches-analytics-too/

======
catch23
Gotta say, this is pretty sweet. Easy for app developers to add on something
to make their apps social, with very little work on their part.

~~~
ivankirigin
Telling others about a game isn't the only part app developers need to do.

Heyzap should also build a friending tool to make games that actually use
friends in the game mechanic, not just for distribution.

If they've already got things like facebook connect, they are half way there,
right? They'd do well to make a unified api so that app developer doesn't need
to know the platform used to sign into the game.

~~~
judegomila
Good idea - thanks for that!

------
davi
_To put the API to the test, HeyZap built a game called Balloon Boy Game (in
honor of last week’s horror story-turned-scandal)_

To the extent that the Balloon Boy story was entertainment spun as news -- a
meme parasitizing the sense of virtue some people get from watching 'news' on
TV -- building a Balloon Boy game is actually a form of meta-parasitism. This
also occurs in biological systems, e.g.:
<http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2006/05/4035.ars>

